# Brouillons dans l'application message ?



## trucmuche2005 (29 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à vous,

Je vais devient dingue à cause de l'application message de iOS…

Je commence à rédiger un message et  il semble perdu lors ce que : 
-  lors de la rédaction, je m'interrompt, je ne touche plus au téléphone pendant quelques instants et il se met tout seul en veille (écran noir).
-  lors de la rédaction, j'appuie sur le bouton de droite de mon iPhone c'est pour le mettre en veille. 

 Dans les deux cas, mon message disparaît et je ne trouve nulle part où des brouillons seraient stockés… 

 Par contre, si j'appuie sur le bouton Home pour sortir de l'application Messages et ensuite, je passe le téléphone en mode veille, là, le message n'est pas perdu…

 Je suis pour le moment en 10.3.3.  Est-ce le même comportement stupide sur iOS 11 ?  Apple n'a donc vraiment pas pensé aux brouillons dans l'application message ??  Je serais surpris car c'est mon premier iPhone après presque 10 ans sur BlackBerry et avec BlackBerry, j'ai toujours eu  la possibilité de créer des brouillons … 

 Merci pour vos retours et vos conseils !

T.


----------

